# Frogs, salamanders, newts and other various amphibians



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 23, 2011)

I see we have a thread for reptiles but none for amphibians.  Post 'em if you got 'em.  




-6900 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Tree frog below by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




tree frog by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 23, 2011)

Good job on all three.....


----------



## CMfromIL (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a small pond in my backyard mainly for Koi, but I have several frogs.  Mostly they are camera shy, but occasionally I get a shot of them.  Enjoy:


----------



## Buckster (Oct 21, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## CMfromIL (Oct 21, 2011)

@ Buckster,

#1 WOW...that's a great shot.  What kind of frog is that?  Love the colors, the frog...everything.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 21, 2011)

CMfromIL said:


> @ Buckster,
> 
> #1 WOW...that's a great shot.  What kind of frog is that?  Love the colors, the frog...everything.



Thank you kindly.  That's a tiny little tree frog that hopped in through my front door then up onto the wall and stuck there, where I retrieved him and put him in a temporary home of an aquarium I keep around for shooting oddball stuff.  That was last year when I was staying at a little cabin in the woods in Alabama.

I had a lot of fun shooting those photos of him, then turned him loose again.


----------

